# Trans not Shifting



## e9crow (Dec 19, 2020)

I have a 2017 Diesel Sedan with the 9 speed auto. Here lately I have been having the issue of my trans not shifting correctly. Both times it’s happened I had gotten off of Interstate and continued to drive when the trans decides to go into a lower gear and won’t shift up correctly. Revs get to 4-5k and still no shifting. I have a Scan Gauge no check engine light but I retrieve and clear codes and it begins to shift normally again. Also I drive the car in the L position with 9 displayed as that’s the only way to keep the auto shut off feature disengaged. Any thoughts other than maybe a pressure sensor not reading correctly?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

How many miles do you have on the 2017. Perhaps it is covered under warranty?


----------



## e9crow (Dec 19, 2020)

74k


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The behavior suggests it's throwing a TCM code that your scanner may not be able to pull, but is reset once you clear codes anyway. 

Would be worth the half hour or so of dealer labor to have them check it for codes and possibly TCM updates, as the 9-speed is a new transmission, there are likely some programming bugs they've addressed with a TSB or transmission software update.


----------



## e9crow (Dec 19, 2020)

I have found two associated codes with my trans issue. The first is P2828 and the second is P282A. They are both referring to the pressure control solenoid K. P282A says that the solenoid is stuck open. P2828 is just saying issue with solenoid K. Anyone else have these codes? Could it just need to be reprogrammed?


----------

